# frustrated with imovie app



## johnnyneedshelp (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi. I use this puschased app called "AwesomeDo" which allows you to download youtube videos and save them on you're phone. Perfect for me because I love editing videos using Imovie. However Im getting frustrated because I have tried several times to save the project I made on Imovie to
my phone and it won't export. Its strange because I have NO idea what the problem is because i've down this several times without any problems. If anyone can please get back to me and try to help thanks


----------



## TechChris (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Johnnie, 
Does the phone have enough space to store this file?


----------



## johnnyneedshelp (Oct 11, 2016)

i have 4.29 GB on my phone


----------



## johnnyneedshelp (Oct 11, 2016)

can someone please help me


----------



## nahatat (Nov 4, 2016)

not a idevice user, but find a simial post in apple.com https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3142665?tstart=0


----------

